# انا مهندس ميكانيكى قوى و تم قبولى فى العمل على السفن ارجومساعدتى ببعض الكتب



## mimh999 (8 أغسطس 2007)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا وتم التحاقى بشركة خدمات ملاحية ارجوا من السادة المهندسين البحرين ومن لهم الخبرة مساعدتى ببعض الكتب الخاصة بالمحركات البحرية ويفضل ان تكون باللغة العربية لضيق الوقت

كان الله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون اخية


----------



## marine_eng (8 أغسطس 2007)

يجيب عليك الاستعانه بكتاب الشاذلى للمحركات البحريه فهو اول وافضل كتاب على الاطلاق باللغه العربيه فى محركات الديزل البحريه ممكن تلاقيه بيتباع فى بعض المكتبات
او انتظرنى لحين الانتهاء من رفع الكتاب على المنتدى


----------



## elreedy (9 أغسطس 2007)

انا زيك مهندس ميكانيكا وكتاب الشاذلى كتاب تحفة 
وكمان لازم تجيب كتاب هندسة المضخات للدكتور المالطى
ومتجيبش كتاب المحركات بتاع المالطى هات باتع الشاذلى
وكمان هات كتاب اساسيات الهندسة البحرية دة للمالطى 

كل دة هتلاقية فى مكتبة منشاه المعارف فى الاسكندرية فى سعد زغلول 
وربنا يوفقنى ويوفقك ويوفق كل محتاج للعلم


----------



## HAADY (9 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ mimh999 

بما ان الاخوة قد نصحوك بما يرونه مناسب لك من الكتب ولكني اضيف الى تلك الكتب كتاب بناء السفن للمهندس عصام البكل ( الطبعه الجديده ) والذي ستجده في منِشأة المعارف ايضا 
وكذلك كافة كتب الصيانة وسجلاتها وكتب تشغيل المحركات وسجلات التشغيل والتي ستجدها على متن السفينة وكذلك سجلات الاعطال واصلاحها 
وعليك ان تسعى قدر استطاعتك الى الالمام بمهارات العناية والتشغيل الآمن للمحركات واتقان طرق تشغيلها بما يتناسب مع توصيات الصانع وستجد ان في ذلك كل المعلومات الضرورية والتي ستفيدك في عملك مستقبلا والى ابعد الحدود 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## المصر (10 أغسطس 2007)

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/

هذا الرابط يوجد بة الكتب محركات الديزل


----------



## mimh999 (11 أغسطس 2007)

اشكر كل من اهدانى بنصحة وعلى فكرة انا ععمل بكل كلامكم 
وجزاكم الله عنى وعن كل من ياخد بنصائحكم


----------



## mimh999 (19 أغسطس 2007)

فين الكتب الجميلة بتاعتكم يا شباب الهندسة البحرية الكرام


----------



## HAADY (20 أغسطس 2007)

المصر قال:


> http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa//
> 
> هذا الرابط يوجد بة الكتب محركات الديزل



تصحيح لموقع الاخ *المصر* لان الرابط السابق للموقع لا يعمل


----------



## mimh999 (21 أغسطس 2007)

انا شايف ان الموضوع نام معاكم 
الكتب يا جماعة


----------



## عطوة (16 سبتمبر 2007)

انا عايزاعرف مادة بناء السفينة و انواعها و الجهادات الواقعة عليها ارجو المساعدة


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (10 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحكن الله وبركاته .
انا مهندس ميكانيك قوة سنه ثالثه ادرس في احدى الجامعات البحريه في اوكرانيا .واربد من الاخوة المهندسين ان يساعدوني في هذه المشكلة :
يوجد عندي في نهاية هذه الفصل تدريب لمدة ستة اشهر على احدى الباخرات على ميناء اوديسا البحري .
وانا اريد التدريب في اي شركة عربيه او اجنبيه في دولة الامارات العربيه . 
فماذا يجب ان افعل لكي احصل على موافقه احدى هذه الشركات 
وما هي الاوراق الازمه .
وكيف استطيع الاتصال بإحدى هذه الشركات .
واريد من الزميل (mimh999) أواحدى الزمله المهندسين ان يسأل لي احدى الشركات او الشركه الذي يعمل بها.
اذا استطيع التدريب معهم :
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## amr81 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء

انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى معى جواز سفر بحرى واريد العمل فى مجال البحر علما بأنى خبرة سنتين فى مجال الديزل والمعدات والمولدات فهل ممكن المساعدة
وشكرا


----------



## mimh999 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

بس يا عم amr81 الخبرة فى مجال البحر مختلفة عن الشغل فى البر ومهما كان الخبرة مش معترف بيها ولازم تكون اشتغلت فى البحر وعلى فكرة مهندس الميكانيكا فى اول شغله فى البحر بيكون شغال ميكانيكى او بمعنى اخر زيات وفى حاجة كمان البحر مش بيعترف بشهادة الهندسه لازم تاخد دورة مهندس ثالث من الاكاديمية 
اما انت ياعم قاسم من الافضل انك تدرب فى شركات اجنبية بتكون حلوه وبتديك خبرة احسن وممكن تستفيد اكتر


----------



## مهندس خالد بكر (11 ديسمبر 2007)

لا ياصاحبى ساعات فى شركات عربية انا اشتغلت فى البحر ثلاث سنوات اشتغلت مع مصرين وسورين بس فى مهندسين مصرين احسن من الانجليز و اليونانين وتلاقيهم بيشتغلو فى الكوتيه او على الاجنبى 
واحسن خبرة خدتها على مركب عمرها فى البحر 32سنة وكانت اول بحرى واتعلمت البحر صح ودلوقتى انا بعمل شهادة مهندس ثالث ب وحتخرج شهر 2 انشاء اللة وبالنسبة الى الاخ بكالريوس الهندسة اشتغل ستة شهور على اى مركب وبعدين ادخل اعمل دورة مهندس ثالث ب فى الاكادمية البحرية اما بالنسبة للشغل لو انت من اسكندرية فى شركات كتير فى اسكندرية بس متبسش على المرتب فى الاول المهم تطلع مركب وبعد كدة خلاص حيفتحلك شغل كتير خدمة البحر وبالتوفيق


----------



## HAADY (11 ديسمبر 2007)

عطوة قال:


> انا عايزاعرف مادة بناء السفينة و انواعها و الجهادات الواقعة عليها ارجو المساعدة




الاخ عطوة :
انت لم تذكر المستوى الدراسي الذي وصلت اليه ولكن انصحك بكتاب بناء السفن للمهندس عصام البكل من الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري الاسكندرية وممكن تجد هذا الكتاب في منشأة المعارف في الاسكندرية قرب محطة الرمل


----------



## HAADY (11 ديسمبر 2007)

amr81 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> 
> انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى معى جواز سفر بحرى واريد العمل فى مجال البحر علما بأنى خبرة سنتين فى مجال الديزل والمعدات والمولدات فهل ممكن المساعدة
> وشكرا




الاخ amr81 :

اوافق الاخ مهندس خالد بكر في ما ذهب اليه ناحية الخبرة وتاكد ان الخبرة التي درستها انت في ميكانيكا القوى ستفيدك كثيرا في العمل على السفن ولكن هناك امور اخرى ستجدها على في غرفة محركات السفينة وهي تمديدات التبريد والتزييت والتسخين وتنقية الزيوت والوقود وتشغيل المضخات وضواغط الهواء كلها امور تحتاج لخبرة عملية لا باس بها ولكن عليك محاولة العمل على اي سفينة شرط ان لا تكون السفينة قديمة جدا لان العمل في السفن المتهالكه خطر ولكن العمل في السفن المتوسطة العمر وذات الحالة الفنية الجيدة سيكسبك خبرة اكثر من ان تعمل على سفن حديثة ويمكنك ان تعرف الحالة الفنية للسفينة من خلال سؤال مندوب التشغيل ان كنت تثق به ولن تتمكن من العمل على ظهر اي سفينة اجنبية ان لم تملك مدة خدمة بحرية لا تقل عن سنة على سفن بحرية سابقة 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## a_a_k (13 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## M. ENG 1111 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

سؤال الشاطر يجيب
اذا انت بالبحر وتعطلت شبكة تبريد مولدات الكهرباء(بالماء الحلو) ومن المستحيل اصلاحها 
ما هو تصرفك في هذه الحالة
2 نفس السؤال السابق بس بالنسبة للمحرك الرئيسي


----------



## M. ENG 1111 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

طبعا اذا انت مهندس قوي مثل ما ذكرت


----------



## خالد المحمودى (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*رسالة الى mimh999*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي / mimh999 (( المهندس الميكانيكي القوي)
بعد لتحية
أشكر فيكم روح البحث ، والمثابرة.
انا أكتب في كتاب فني باسم محركات الديزل البحرية ، إدا احتجت لاي موضوع يمكنني مساعدتك فيه علي وجه السرعة ، او نتناقش حول أي موضوع قد تقترحه انت باللغة العربية !!!
لاباس في دالك ، علماً أنني
عرضت في السابق الجزء الأول من موضوع تصنيف محركات الاحتراق الداخلي.
مرة ثانية أشكركم ، متنيا لكم التوفيق
MSc.Eng.khalid S. Almahmudi
2008.12.27 م


----------



## alhabbash (28 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الاعزاء
هذا الرابط يوجد بة الكتب محركات الديزل
كتاب المحركات بتاع المالطى 
http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


----------



## ميدو قلب الاسد (9 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

انا عضو جديد معاكم هنا فى المنتدى وبصراحة انا عملت العضوية مخصوص علشان ليا طلب عندكم وياريت حد يساعدنى فيه انا شاب مصرى 22 سنة من المنصورة لكن عايش الآن فى قرية تابعة لكفر الشيخ انا من زمان جدا نفسى اشتغل فى البحر فى اى شئ انا تعليمى متوسط فنى صناعى تخصص كهرباء وبجد هكون سعيد جدا جدا وشاكر جدا لو حد من الاعضاء الكرام ساعدنى انى اشتغل على اى سفينة 
ارجــــــــــــوووووووووو المساعدة وارجو ان اعرف ما هي الاوراق المطلوبة للعمل على سفينة 
اخوكم فى الله / ميدو 
تحياتى لكل الاعضاء الكرام


----------



## faloks2008 (9 أبريل 2009)

_السلام عليك_
_انا عضو جديد فى المنتدى ومبسوط جدان لان كل الناس الى هنا محترمين جدان_
_والموضيع هااامه لو سمحتم ممكن اشارك معاكم _
_انا حاصل على دبلوم صنايع قسم/اصلاح وصيانه المعدات الكهربيه وحاليان بدرس فى المعهد الفنى الصناعى قسم/شبكات كهربا ء فى سنه اولى ونفسى اعمل على المراكب _
_طبعان لازم تعمل الدوره التدريبيه فى الاكداميه البحريه رحت قلولى انتا ممكن تعمل الجواز الاسود من غير متعمل الدوره لان القسم بتاعك مميز بس هتحتاج تشتغل 4سنين_
_علشان تبقى مهندس لاكن لو بعد المعهد هتبقى مساعد مهندس وتشتغل سنتين بس وبعدين تبقى مهندس فايهما افضل علشان انا معرفش حاجه عن المجال وانشاء الله بعد عمل الجوازاذى اوصل الى شركه من الشركات التى تحتاج اشخاص للعمل(معرفش ولا شركه ولا رقم تيلفون اى شركه) (وسئلو اهل الذكر ان كنت لا تعلمون) صدق الله العظيم وجزاكم الله خيرا_


----------



## م/عادل خديوى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى مصرى لدى خبرة 4 سنولت فى ميكانيكا حفارات البترول البرية فى مصر و ليبيا و ارغب فى العمل فى البحر سواء فى الحفر البحرى او البواخر ----- ارجو المساعدة


----------



## سامح توفيق (19 فبراير 2010)

عليك بكتاب بناء السفن للمهندس عصام البكل ستجده فى منشاة المعارف بمحطة الرمل وهو فى رأيى أفضل كتاب عربى فى بناء السفن وستجد فيه كل ما يتعلق ببناء السفينة من موضوعات مفيدة ( خطوات بناء السفينة -المواد المستخدمة فى بناء السفن - اللحام - أنظمة التدعيم - الإجهادات الواقعة على السفينة - أجزاء السفينة - أنواع السفن -الإعتبارات الإنشائية لمنع الحرائق - وسائل منع التآكل - البويات المستخدمة فى السفن -هيئات الإشراف الدولية - قاموس مصطلحات بناء السفن ) 
أما بالنسبة للإتزان فافضل كتاب باللغة العربية هو كتاب ( إتزان السفن ) للربابنة وضباط الملاحة للناضورى وأبو سمرة وستجده ايضا بمنشأة المعارف بمحطة الرمل وأى استفسارات أخرى يسعدنى معاونتك xxxxxxxxxxxبلاش ارقام فون واميلات ارجوكم لعدم غلق الموضوع او حذف الموضوع كليا


----------



## sllomi4d (13 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## sllomi4d (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخواني انا عضو جديد في المنتدى وابغى مشاركه منكم جزاكم الله خير
ممكن تفيدوني^_^ كم عدد ساعات العمل بالنسبه للمهندس الميكانيكي في العالم العربي مقارنة بالعالم الغربي او الاوروبي؟ 
وكمان مده الاجازات, والعمر الافتراضي للتقاعد, والمكافأت بعد التقاعد,ومقارنه بين هذا التخصص هنا وفي الخارج
جزاكم الله خير اريد منكم الاستعجال في الرد وشكرا


----------



## ناديا شعلان (7 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.moohamed (27 يناير 2012)

مرحبا انا عضو جديد وليا طلب عند اهل المعرفة الجدعان انا نفسى اشتغل فى البحر ومعايا الجواز البحرى والشهادات الحتمية من الاكاديمية العربية للنقل البحرى بالاسكندرية لاكن لااعرف اى شركة واشخاص يعملون فى البحر ونفسى حد يساعدنى اشتغل فى اى شركة ملاحة او يدلنى على اى حد بشغل فى البحر وله الاجر والثواب من اللة والدعاء من والدتى لانى لما قفلت الدنيا فى وجهى سفرت للسعودية ونفسى ارجع واشتغل فى مصر واكون قريب من والدتى انا من دمنهور وعمرى 23سنة يارب حد يرد على المنتدى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

